# answering stupid questions!



## jim (May 18, 2014)

yesterday I was answering security questions in order to get my medical records while online and one question was:
What was your telephone number when u were born? (include area code)

well I happen to be one of the very few who can remember their phone number when they were born. (note: I assume there are many young people today who might even remember their number even before they were born)

my home number, when born, was: 88
when I learned to talk, I could pick up the phone and say that I wanted to speak to dad, and they got him for me!
service was much better then!!!:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

View attachment 6765


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 18, 2014)

LOL, excellent jim, Ours had to be Orchard something or other.  They started with Letters, then some numbers


----------



## Denise1952 (May 18, 2014)

I think my fave "stupid question" is "May I have your telephone #" after you just punched it into "their" system so they could pull up your account information.  What the hell?  Next time it happens I am tellin them that I already entered it so figure it out pinhead:what:


----------



## Jillaroo (May 21, 2014)

jim said:


> yesterday I was answering security questions in order to get my medical records while online and one question was:
> What was your telephone number when u were born? (include area code)
> 
> well I happen to be one of the very few who can remember their phone number when they were born. (note: I assume there are many young people today who might even remember their number even before they were born)
> ...



At least we know it wouldn't have been telstra, they are hopeless


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2014)

We wuz to poor to have a telephone. We sometimes paid the lady across the road on shilling to allow us to make a call but mainly we walked around to the next street to the red telephone box and made a local call for sixpence.


----------



## meg (May 28, 2014)

Same here. No telephone...phone box outside the train station was our method of communication.


----------

